# أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر



## alhor (29 أبريل 2007)

سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع معكم

أثناء تصفحى فى بعض المنتديات لفت أنتباهى هذا الموضوع فنقلته لكم للأستفادة

معلومة مهمةوخطيرة وغير متوقعة للي يستخدمون الحاسب 
وصلتني معلومة مهمة واحببت ان انشرها 
قبل مدة عانت احدى صديقاتي من ألم شديد في عينيها rolleyes: وذلك بسبب جلوسها لساعات طويلة امام شاشة الكمبيوتر لتصفح الانترنت وجمع بعض الصور والمواضيع من اجل بحث التخرج الخاص بها
وبسبب ازدياد الالم ذهبت الى المستشفى وهنا قام بالكشف عليها احد الاطباء وقال لها انها تعاني من جفاف في القرنية بسبب جلوسها لمدة طويلة امام الكمبيوتر وتعرض عينيها لإشعاعاته القوية 
ونصحها بشئ غريب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كلنا نسوية بس مو بقصد العلاج ولكن بقصد الاستمتاع بطعمة
عارفين ايش هو

فنجان الشاي!!!!!!!!!!


الدكتورقال لها خففي من ساعات جلوسك امام الكمبيوتر واذا جلستي عنده ضعي فنجان من الشاي على طالولة الكمبيوتر ويكون قريبا من الشاشة والافضل ان يكون من الجهة التي فيها وحدة النظام او مايسميه البعض (صندوق الحاسب) وذلك لأن فنجان الشاي يقوم بإمتصاص نسبة كبيرة من الاشعاعات التي تنبعث من الحاسب 

صديقتي اندهشت وقالت للطبيب انا اضع فنجان الشاي بجانبي دائما عندما استخدم الحاسب ولكنني اشربة فقال لها هذا خطأ لأنك تشربين شاي مشبع بالإشعاعات


والان ما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة بالنسبة لي وجود فنجان الشاي امر ضروري 

هذا مااحببت نقله لكم وهذه المعلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي ولكنني لاحظت شئ بعدما عرفت ذلك لاحظت ان لون الشاي يصبح غامق اكثر ولكنني قلت ربما بسبب مضي وقت عليه ولكنني لاحظت تغير طعمة صحيح انني اقوم بعمل فنجان الشاي واحضرة ولكنني لا اشربة بالكامل لأنني اشعر ان طعمة تغير وكنت اظن لأنه برد قليلا اما الان فاصبحت اشك بأن طعمة تغير بسبب الاشعاعات

نقلت لكم هذه المعلومة على لسان هذا الطبيب للفائدة والله اعلم

:t16:  منقول ياجماعة :t16: ​


----------



## abn yso3 (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

*شكرا على المعلومه الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Michael (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*




> تشربين شاي مشبع بالإشعاعات



هههههههههه - على كدة انا قنبلة اشعاعية بشرية

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة


----------



## yousif_2010 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

موضوع رائع و شكراا و ربنا معاك


----------



## man4truth (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

*شكرا على المعلومه​*


----------



## Tabitha (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

شكراً يا *alhor* على تعبك واحضار الموضوع,
رغم اني مش مقتنعة :t33: انه الشاي حايمتص اشعاعات الكمبيوتر


----------



## mode33 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*



Anestas!a قال:


> شكراً يا *alhor* على تعبك واحضار الموضوع,
> رغم اني مش مقتنعة :t33: انه الشاي حايمتص اشعاعات الكمبيوتر



اولا شكرا على الموضوع ولكن انا ايضا غير مقتنع بموضوع الشاى وعلى فكرة انا لا اشرب الشاى وانما اشرب القهوة بشراها


----------



## juese (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

هلا انا  اسمى احمد انا  بجلس 24 ساعه كل يوم لا انام  انا  مدمن كمبيوتر ونت والحمد الله بصلى كل يوم 
ونا  الحمد الله انسان محترم جدا ( هل الحب والوفا والحياة الجيدة فى الزمن دة صعب)لم تكون الحياة كدة كان فى حب ليه الناس  قاسيه فى الزمن دة ممكن الرد انا  فى حيرة والله الله يبارك فى كل انسان ان كان مسيحى ام مسليم


----------



## Jordanian (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

thank u so much 4 the info


----------



## totty (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

ميرسى ليك


----------



## tina_tina (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

وانا بقعد فى الشغل بس 13 ساعة 
وفى البيت حوالى مكن نقول ساعتين
بس شكرا على الموضوع
وعلى تعبك


----------



## moussa30000 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

طيب لو حطيت قهوه ينفع؟
:t33:


----------



## constantine (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

أو ممكن تستعملي نظارات عاكسة للاشعاع خاصة بالعاملين على الكمبيوتر مثلي (أنا أعمل 16 - 18) ساعة وراء هذه المعجزة ولا أصاب بالملل (أحيان أكثر)


----------



## يوسف المطرف (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو عالموضووووع القيم*


----------



## Moony34 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

شكرا للموضوع ... حقيقي مواضيعك كلها في غاية الجمال وغزارة شديدة في المعلومات


----------



## peter_1991 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أحذر الجلوس مدة طويلة أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر*

بصراحة معلومات تفيدنا كانا بجد ربنا بيحذر الناس عن حاجة باستخدام حاجة تانية 
شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة
:big35:​


----------

